# Immigrating to Canada



## rohitk1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I am an IT professional with 4 yrs of experience. I am planning to immigrate to Canada. Currently my situation is as follows :
- I had appeared for TOEFL(106/120) but as IELTS is required i am planning to give it in Nov end.
- I am from Pune and contacted Apex Visas(AV Immigration Services) for my PR. They said I am eligible. But because of some negative feedbacks I am having second thoughts.

In one of the posts it said that there is a specific period in a year when the job market surges. Is it true ? If so, when does this happen in Canada?

Lastly, as against all the suggestions on this forum, I would really like to involve an agent. Any kind of help/past experiences would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

rohitk1988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Lastly, as against all the suggestions on this forum, I would really like to involve an agent. Any kind of help/past experiences would be really appreciated.
> ...


You have already been advised against using an agent. They cannot do anything other than fill in the forms that you can fill in. They cannot improve your chances of immigrating to Canada. So why are you asking for more advice?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rohitk1988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an IT professional with 4 yrs of experience. I am planning to immigrate to Canada. Currently my situation is as follows :
> - I had appeared for TOEFL(106/120) but as IELTS is required i am planning to give it in Nov end.
> ...



Why would you pay for something that you can do yourself?

And no, there is not a specific time of year that the job market surges.


----------

